# cure-calculator



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/cure-calculator         Found this on line it helps to figure out the ppm on the cure strength


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2016)

There's also this one from one of our members here

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

I like that one wish I would had found it a week ago lol


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2016)

You can mouse over the Ppm cure to adjust it...   If you want 120 Ppm for brine cured bacon of 200 Ppm for dry rubbed bacon, you can adjust the amount of cure...    Diggy's calculator also accounts for the salt in the cure...  although, ~0.25% salt in the cure doesn't amount to too much, at least it adjusts for it.....


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

I noticed that it's pretty nice it will be great to start using this so I can get all the correct amounts and not have to worry about too much math


----------

